# Problems installing speakers in 2002 Sentra



## hemmdog (Dec 26, 2005)

Does anyone have suggestions or can help me out with installing speakers in my 2002 Sentra. I can't seem to figure out how to get the rear speakers out.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

If it's how I remember, you need to remove the rear parcel shelf, which usually means removing the interior pillar trim and rear seat back.


----------

